# Adder and Slow Worm



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Found these two today - overcast and rainy:


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice pics. I'm in Kintyre, Scotland and as much as Adders are quite common and quite large I've only ever seen 1.


----------



## tomboa01 (Nov 9, 2012)

never seen any around where i live which is a shame love the adder:2thumb:


----------



## Mr Jingles (Sep 2, 2013)

That slow worm's a big fella!
My son is holding one in our garden in my sig. We are fortunate enough to have them basking on our lawn in the summer just outside our back door! Most was 5 at once.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Nice :notworthy:


----------

